# [risolto] Non compilo più nulla!!

## table

Ciao, in Gentoo non mi va più nulla, non so perché.

Qualunque pacchetto cerco di emergiare mi da un errore di questo tipo:

```
configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
```

A mio parere il GCC non esiste più

Non so che è successo, sono disperato, sapete se è possibile emergiare un compilatore che mi faccia compilare il gcc?

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ginsoak

Per fortuna gcc è vivo e vegeto, a mio parere un revdep-rebuild dovrebbe aiutarti.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

a to parere cosa vuol dire ? hai controllato con un emerge -s gcc ?

----------

## ginsoak

signifa che dico la mia, poi...

----------

## table

un revdep rebuild mi ricopmpilerebbe openldap perl e python, ma nella compilazione dei pacchetti non ce la fa e mi da sempre lo stesso errore

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> a to parere cosa vuol dire ? hai controllato con un emerge -s gcc ?

 

gcc dall'emerge risulta:

latest version available:4.2.0

latest version installed:4.2.0

Qui non va più nulla   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

posta il risultato di un

```
# emerge --info
```

----------

## table

ho lanciato un:

```
gcc-config 1
```

C'era il gcc che era mal configurato,se lanciavo:

```
gcc-config -l
```

mi diceva:

```
active gcc profile is invalid
```

sinceramente non so perché   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora sembra ricompilare il revdep-rebuild.

Attendo risultati poi vi faccio sapere

----------

## table

Dopo il revdep-rebuild  è tutto ok.

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

